# Bundle of Dynamite



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2011)

My little Bundi is growing up, so I thought I would share new pictures... enjoy!

First her Dam:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=115399698527453&set=a.117028935031196.14441.100001722710602&type=1

And her sire:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=122445251156231&set=a.117028935031196.14441.100001722710602&type=1

At a day old:







3 months






4&1/2 months (22 inches tall now!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 19, 2011)

bonny, how big was bundi when born..sure looks extra tiny.....a real sweetie...love the 2nd picture


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2011)

Bundi was 16-17 inches at birth. She is pretty tiny still.Should mature about 27-28. Her sire is only 26.5, dam 31.

A few more of our favorites.....


----------



## Tremor (Jul 19, 2011)

She is just a cutie!

The pictures of her dam/sire don't work though.

Is she silver buckskin?

I must ask because I am purely curious, is the top of her tail clipped?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 19, 2011)

She is still a cutie Holly!

Why the roached mane and tailhead?


----------



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks yall... Yes she is a silver buckskin.

Her tail top was done on purpose to see the color. Her mane and forelock has been an issue when clipping, lol.

The second time we clipped her we decided to clip her bridle path, she bobbed her head up and roached half her forelock off... UGH!( you can see it in the pic with the boy in the orange shirt) The last time we clipped her she did a jump forward move and clipped half her mane off in the middle. So we decided to just roach it off and start over ....She is really good with clipping, however we werent prepared both times lol.

Some day she will actually grow a full mane.....we hope


----------



## wingnut (Jul 22, 2011)

What a lovely little girl!!


----------



## rockin r (Jul 24, 2011)

I really like her!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 24, 2011)

Such a pretty little girl and sweet face too


----------



## supaspot (Jul 24, 2011)

what a cutie she is



:BigGrin

cant see dam and sire pics either


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 24, 2011)

_Oh my goodness what a tiny little "TATER TOT"...._


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 24, 2011)

oh my those are the CUTIEST pics


----------



## Bonny (Jul 28, 2011)

Awwwe... Thanks Yall!!





I absolutely love her to pieces.





Here is a pic of her Dam...my sweet Katie


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my word, she is just the cutest little thing, thanks for the update and please keep the photos coming.


----------

